# Josephine (Joey JoJo Shabado)



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe - guess what happened today? I took a long drive & came home with a new hedgie!! Her name is Josephine - but already has several nicknames in our house. She's a rehome from Dallas (all my hedgies are from Dallas!). Originally, about a year ago, she was sick & at a pet store. (They were going to freeze her & "put her out of her misery"! :evil: ) One of the employees took her home, to the vet & nursed her back to health. She was going to rehome her immediately, however, one of her 2 female hedgies died & the surviving one was about 5 years old, so she kept Josephine as a companion to the elderly hedgie, until she died recently.

JoJo will be staying with us permanently, as a part of our growing hedgie family.  (Although hubby says that's all for the permanently homed hedgies, any more we take in should be temporary.) 

I'm so excited to get to know her personality! She's beautiful! Some black to her quills. I was personally hoping she would be 1000 gram pregnant albino - :lol: Maybe next time.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's beautiful! She's going to have the best home with you, lucky girl!  And ugh, I can't BELIEVE that pet store. :evil: I work at a pet store and it just confirms that I really, really don't like them. I'm even starting to consider my friends' suggestions that after I get my degree, I start an animal-friendly pet store that actually knows what the heck they're doing. Can't conquer all of the crappy pet stores out there, but at least maybe I could do something right.

I can't wait to get more stories and pictures of this pretty girl!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Miss Jo Jo is adorable. Congratulations to you all. She is a lucky gal to have landed with you and the big funny looking hedgie. :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Now you need another ticker at the bottom of your signature! 
Love the belly pic! So cute!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> She is a lucky gal to have landed with you and the big funny looking hedgie. :lol:


My thoughts exactly! :lol: She's so cute!  Hope she breaks in the rescue wheel tonight.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > She is a lucky gal to have landed with you and the big funny looking hedgie. :lol:
> ...


She's currently sleeping under the wheel, on the pvc, with her face smooshed into the side of the container. :lol:

We're going shopping tomorrow for a new cage - a nice big one like Cholla's. I'm going to spend this nice long weekend sewing hedgie liners & cuddle bags & painting.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ohh, three hedgies! growing family! awesome! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM, I will one day ninja over to your house and kidnap all your beautiful hedgies <3

Josephine's such a cutie ^_^ Good thing she didn't suffer that horrible fate at the pet store!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My little JoJo is a total rocker chick! :lol: 

She trashed her whole container! Dumped her food out & spread it everywhere. Dumped her water bowl. Turned her hedgie bag inside out! I don't know how she did that. Pooped everywhere. I found her in the corner this morning, under the liner, face smooshed up against the plastic. :lol: She broke the new wheel real good, Larry! :lol: 

I LOVE her!!  

We're off to get a new cage & stuff!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

She is adorible! Well, one hedgehog is great, two is better than one, and three is off to a good start to a hedgie family.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

ahhhhh!! congrats PJM!!! it's so funny cause after I found out from you and LarryT what HWS was, I signed up for the newsletter and the emails. so this morning I'm reading the digest and I saw your post about Jo Jo - I was like "ahh! I need to go to HHC and see if there's a thread and pictures yet!!!" :lol: 

she is such a cutie! you have such a great little hedgie family and all those hedgie's are so lucky to have you and your hubby as their parents - you guys are so great! 

can't wait to see more about little Jo!! <33


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what is her estimated age?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's a little over 2 we think. The pet store had her for about 6 months & her previous owner had her for about 1 1/2 years. I'm going to give her the same birthdate as Zoey when I register her. 

I'm a bit frustrated. Went to the petstore where I got Cholla's cage & they don't have them anymore. Brought one home & hated it. Took it back & went to a different pet store. Brought one home a little better. But hubby wants to shop on-line. So it looks like we are going to leave her in the temporary container for now. My only concern is that she had a water bottle & there's no way for me to connect it to this container. I did give her water in a bowl (which I much prefer anyway) - so I'll just monitor her & make sure she's drinking. 

And I meant to say she broke IN the wheel - not that she broke it. :roll: 

Since we aren't switching cages, I got her out for a quick cuddle. Boy - she huffed up a storm! :lol: Hubby said, "yeah, we've been there, just you wait little girl".  He does want to re-name her. As long as he lets her stay - he can call her anything but PJ.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> He does want to re-name her.


what names is he thinking of?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't have a clue. I'm letting him come up with something. I think he'll see how her personality is. So far the only think he's mentioned is "Nudge" - but that's all she's done so far. That & huff. :lol: He's NOT allowed to name her Buggs (after Bunny) or Darth ANYTHING. :roll:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> He's NOT allowed to name her Buggs (after Bunny) or Darth ANYTHING. :roll:


a little restrictive, aren't we? :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > He's NOT allowed to name her Buggs (after Bunny) or Darth ANYTHING. :roll:
> ...


So no PJ, no Buggs, or Darth _____ I don't think that's too bad for the no list!

Now on to the excited squealing! OMG she's such a sweetie! She's got similar coloring as my new boy Dougie in the face... One day I want a girl hedgie.... Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> One day I want a girl hedgie....


me too... *sigh*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Jo Jo is an absolute doll!!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats PJ, she is beautiful. What a lucky little hufflebutt to end up with you guys.
Well done on restricting naming options - a friend of mine has a Percheron stallion named 'Death Star' - reasons not to let an 18 year old boy name a stud!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> a friend of mine has a Percheron stallion named 'Death Star' - reasons not to let an 18 year old boy name a stud!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> a friend of mine has a Percheron stallion named 'Death Star' - reasons not to let an 18 year old boy name a stud!


 :lol: :lol: 
I do have veto power (I think) :lol: Actually, since I'm the one that feeds her, cleans up and will be the one to register her - she will ultimately end up with a name I can live with. :roll: We better get cracking on that name - I'm getting used to calling her Josephine!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He wants to name her Onion. :shock: I said "You HATE onions!" He said "This will be the first Onion I like. She smelled so much when we first got her. And, we're peeling away her layers"

It's going to have to grow on me. I was getting used to Josephine. Anyway, I called her Onion all morning, Sweet Onion.

I do love the food names. I love Waffles, Toast, Parsley, Paprika, Cinnamon, Basil - even Sketti for hedgie names. Onion was on my list - so I can't complain. I just have to get used to it.

There's just no rhyme or reason to our names - we now have Cholla (Cactus), Zoey (human name) & Onion (Food)! :roll:

By the way, there are more pictures of Onion - here...
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12051


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a lovely surprise!! I haven't been on the fourm in a few days and I saw your other picture thread and said to myself, "Did PJ get a new rescue?" and here popped up JoJo/Onion's thread! :mrgreen: 
Congratulations!! She's adorable and will live happily ever after!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OK - don't think I'm crazy. But we've changed her name again. I just had a hard time with Onion - I'm thinking maybe if she were albino. :roll: 

Her new name (and last, permanent name) is now...Pepper!

That feels better.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> This is a lovely surprise!! I haven't been on the fourm in a few days and I saw your other picture thread and said to myself, "Did PJ get a new rescue?" and here popped up JoJo/Onion's thread! :mrgreen:
> Congratulations!! She's adorable and will live happily ever after!


Me too! Just saw all of this good news. So congrats to you, and welcome home Jojo/Onion/Pepper! You couldn't have asked for a better home. 

Can't wait to see MORE PICTURES! She's a cutie.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

What a pretty girl! She is very lucky to have found her forever home where she did. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LOVE the name Pepper, PJ! Congratulations on your new addition.  I'm excited for stories and pictures!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Awww so pretty!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Just seen this and am so happy for you that you got her. She's going to have the greatest home ever with you guys. I have a feeling that all that hissing will turn into falling asleep and cuddling real soon! Great pics too btw


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

aww congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Pepper is a great name! Glad she found her forever home.


----------

